# Kuchelauer Hafen



## Richi5767 (5. Januar 2006)

Grüß euch alle miteinander,|wavey:
ich habe eine Frage bez. des Kuchelauer Hafens.
--> kurz zu mir: Bin 17, Wiener und fische seit Sommer 2005 - soz. noch ein ziemlicher Neuling mit relativ wenig Erfahrung
Ich bin bis jetzt (durch Schule bedingt) nicht wirklich zum fischen gekommen -  hatte die Freudenau (RU) und habe dort alles mögliche Kleinzeug rausgeholt - und wieder zurückgesetzt
Jetzt habe ich mir den Kuchelauer Hafen genommen - kennt das Revier jemand von euch bez. kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben?
Fischt ihr eigentlich zu der Jahreszeit?
Lg,
Richi


----------



## Fledi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kuchelauer Hafen*

Hallo Richi5767,
willkommen on Board.
Gib mal in der Suchfunktion "Kuchelauer Hafen" ein und Du wirst sehen, 
da gibts schon was.
Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## Richi5767 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kuchelauer Hafen*

Danke,
hab ich gleich als erste probiert
Ich bräuchte jemanden, der mir genauere Angaben zum Hafen geben kann! 
Z.b. - kann man eine Lizenz erwerben o.ä., damit man auf dem Hafenarm fahren darf? Wie siehts mit dem Gebiet des "Austria-Rudervereins" aus - darf man da fischen? Im hafen beim Sporn befindet sich eine Sandbank - wie weit reicht sie? etc.
Sowas in der Art |supergri
Lg,
Richi


----------



## Albrecht (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kuchelauer Hafen*

Hallo Richi,

ganz in der Nähe vom Hafen gibt es das Angelgeschäft Nic (Lienie D, eine Station vor Nußdorf). Der Besitzer ist ausgesprochen nett und kompetent wenn's ums fischen in Wien und Umgebung geht. 

Ich hatte den Hafen letztes Jahr und war nicht gerade begeistert, aber nach einem Jahr Floridsdorf weiß ich ihn erst zu schätzen 

Ist daß angeln vom Boot dort nicht mehr verboten?

Ich habe beim Ruderverein gefischt ohne irgendwelche Probleme zu bekommen.

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Richi5767 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kuchelauer Hafen*

Ja - denke schon das das verboten ist - ich habe mit Hafenarm eigentlich ... mir fällt der Ausdruck dafür einfach nicht ein #c - dort wo man geht
Da gibts Verbotsschilder, dass nur Anreiner den Hafen befahren dürfen. Und bis zum Spitz geht man schon gut und gern 30 Minuten. Ich war heute, am letzten Ferientag, 7 Stunden am Spitz fischen - hab nichts gefangen und mir fast alles abgefroren - war aber trotzdem ein schönes Erlebnis#6 (der Rest des Hafens war zugefroren).
Werd mich beim Angelgeschäft erkundigen, danke! 
Glaubt ihr, darf ich da meinen Hund mitnehmen - ansich ist das ja verboten, aber da laufen ja dauernd Leute mit ihren Hunden herum...?


----------



## Zander01 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kuchelauer Hafen*

Hi Richi5767,

hab den Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen.
Hab mir für dieses Jahr auch die Lizenz im Kuchelauer Hafen genommen.

Zu deinen Fragen.
Du kannst leider nicht mit einem Kraftfahrzeug auf dem "Treppelweg" bis zum Spitz fahren. Es gibt am Anfang vom Hafen sicher einen Parkplatz wo du dein Fahrzeug abstellen kannst. Den Rest bis zum Spitz musst du entweder mit einem Fahrrad oder zu Fuss gehen.

In den Bestimmungen "blaues kleines Buch" steht, dass man keine Hunde ans Gewässer mitnehmen darf. Ich hab selber einen Hund und würde ihn auch gerne mitnehmen da er mit mir in einem anderem Verein auch immer mit durfte.

Das Fischen von Booten aus ist auch nicht gestattet.
Die Begründung liegt aber auf der Hand, da in diesem Hafen sehr viele privat Motorboote vorhanden sind. Ein Zusammenstoss wäre hier vorprogrammiert.
Einmal kurz unaufmerksam und schon kracht es.

Ich hatte auch das Vergnügen (wie "Albrecht") das ich voriges Jahr das Revier Floridsdorf genossen habe.
Das Revier ist zwar recht schön aber es gibt zu viele Badegäste die nur am Nerven sind und ich hab auch keine Lust mehr gehabt das ich jedes mal zwischen den Steinen am Grund hängen bleibe und die ganze Montage wieder abreisse.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser.


----------



## Richi5767 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kuchelauer Hafen*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,#h 
mich gibts auch wieder - und gleich eine kleine Frage an euch "ältere": 
Wie denkt ihr an die Schule zurück? - Ich hab nämlich gerade eine Fachbereichsarbeit über OpenSource hinter mir, und was die in einer 8ten aufführen, ist echt krass....
Würdet ihr freiwillig wieder in die Schule gehen?

Gestern bzw. heute war ich auf einen Sprung in der Kuchelau - bin ja erst 17 und somit an mein Moped gebunden - heute um 00.00 gings aus dem 13ten los Richtung Kahlenberger-Dorf bzw. Kloburg. Dann über die Gablenzgasse an der Lugnercity vorbei, am den Gürtel entlang und auf die Heiligenstädterstraße quer durch Döbling, durch Nußdorf und schließlich war ich am Ziel. 
Dafür, dass ich maximal 50 fahren kann, die Strecke nur aus dem Internet (Routenplaner) kannte und nur 30 min gebraucht habe, war ich etwas euphorisch #6    
Umso größer war die Entäuschung, dass zumindest das erste Stück des Hafens noch immer zugefroren war  
Aber alleine mitanzusehen, wie rießige Eisplatten die Donau entlangtrieben und an den Steinen am Ufer zerbrachen, war mir die Sache wert  
Lg,
Richi


----------



## michl (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kuchelauer Hafen*

seas richi,
ich bin zwar auch sicher einer der jüngeren, aber ich würd´ liebend gern wieder in die schule - wenn da nicht die sache mit der kohle wär´*gg*

-->hab ich das richtig verstanden? -du fährst mitte feb. mit dem moped herum und das mitten in der nacht?
das ist wahre härte;:q


----------



## Richi5767 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kuchelauer Hafen*

Naja - verrückter, jugendlicher "Biker" halt |supergri
Ich bin noch nicht wirklich so "Verkehrs-Geübt", da wollte ich die Strecke mal bei Nacht kennenlernen, wenn wenig los ist... |rolleyes - denkste, am Gürtel fahren sie trotzdem wie die Wilden...

Hmmm ... also ich möchte nur so schnell wie möglich raus aus der Schule - rein in die Maturaferien soz.  - aber vielleicht denke ich in ein paar Jahren anders, wer weiß!?
Lg,
Richi


----------

